# Recommendations & experiences with recruitment agencies around Durban, KwaZulu Natal



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Recommendations & experiences with recruitment agencies around Durban, KwaZulu Natal*

Hi There

After 20 years in the UK I've moved back to Durban.

I'm a Personal Assistant / Administrator with a lot of experience working for big companies in London. I'm about to start looking for work and would love to hear from people who have used temp agencies or recruitment agencies to find a job. 

Do they differ from UK recruitment companies / how was the process? Any tips or pointers much appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Melanie


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi,

Just be warned to never pay up front for a job agency. There are scammers out there.

Try open ad websites such as indeed, pnet, careers24, jobmail etc (just add Co.Za after the sites to get the sites). 

It is VERY hard to get a general work permit here though. You're better off if you're related to or involved with a south african. Alternatively you'd need to be in an industry that falls within the critical skills list, or an industry that the department of labour would approve your employment in (eg that you're more qualified that general south african candidates)

This is at least my general understanding of the situation. 

Good luck!


----------

